# 2009 Sentra FE / Weird Braking Sound



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

Noticed while driving and when coming to a stop, I hear a grinding noise coming from the brakes I assume. Later on that eveingin I checked the rotors and they dont have any grooves at all. I just had it serviced at Nissa last week(just an oil change) and they checked off brakes are in excellent condition.

Any ideas on what could be the cause of the grinding sound?


TIA
Mike


----------



## elgato (Jun 23, 2011)

I have the same thing with my 2008. Everything looks ok but there is an ugly grinding sound. We have also noticed some steering wheel shake when slowing from highway speeds to ramp speeds. Today Nissan said they were going to fix it under warranty but I do not have the details yet.

My 01 Altima with new pads and rotors makes the same sound. I thought it was just a Nissan thing.


----------



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

Did you find out what it was?

Mike


----------



## elgato (Jun 23, 2011)

The dealer was going to replace the pads and turn the rotors under warranty because nothing looks worn. They still have the car because it also has a bad CVT.


----------

